

TechStars Raises $8 Million - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/29/startup-incubator-techstars-raises-8-million/

======
xtacy
Link to TechStars: <http://www.techstars.org/>

The front page says: "Do more faster by joining forces with the #1 startup
accelerator in the world."

------
mindball
I wish it would get a lot easier to raise $ from outside the valley. Hopefully
this is just the beginning!

Hopefully the KIK investment will spark something in Canada.

